# Ich versuche es mal



## NadiMaus (28 Aug. 2010)

Hallo alle vom Celebboard!

Nun mein Name ist hier Nadimaus,aber meine Eltern haben mich Nadine getauft,klingt beides gut,oder?

Nun was ich hier mache,weiß ich noch gar nicht wirklich,aber ich lasse mich gerne überaschen!Mal schauen,was mich alles so erwartet bei Euch.

Hmm...was kann ich noch schreiben?

Ich bin lustig,aber auch nachdenklich!Ich schreibe gern oder vertiefe mich in ein Buch oder auch interessante Gespräche.Desweiteren höre ich viel Musik,ich glaube ohne Musik könnte ich gar nicht. 

Ich bin zwar schüchtern,aber schaue doch mal gern bei euch in der Shoutbox rein und schreibe gerne mit,wenn es geht und ihr es zulasst!

So das wars für erste!

Fortsetzung folgt ... 

Nadimaus


----------



## Punisher (28 Aug. 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen in unserem Kreis, Nadine.


----------



## Claudia (28 Aug. 2010)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen Nadine, in der Shoutbox ist jeder gern gesehen also nur keine scheu.
Wünsche dir viel Spaß hier bei uns.


----------



## Mandalorianer (28 Aug. 2010)

*Hallo Nadimaus  Ich wünsch Dir viel spass auf unserem tollen Board

und natürlich herzlich 

 Gruss Gollum*


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (28 Aug. 2010)

*Nadine*





*siehste, ist dir doch was eingefallen* :thumbup:​


----------



## Katzun (28 Aug. 2010)

fühl dich herzlich willkommen NadiMaus,

ich wünsche dir viel spaß bei uns.

man ließt sich,
katzun


----------



## Crash (28 Aug. 2010)

auf CB und viel Spass :thumbup:


----------



## Hercules2008 (29 Aug. 2010)

Herzlich Willkommen hier


----------



## Q (30 Aug. 2010)

Hallo Nadine, 

* HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN AN BOARD!
*​
Ob nachdenklich oder lustig, wir freuen uns, von Dir zu lesen 

Viel Spass hier! ​


----------



## General (9 Sep. 2010)

NadiMaus und viel Spaß mit den Beiträgen


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Sep. 2010)

Was kann bei dem Namen Nadimaus schon schief gehen :thumbup:


----------

